# Naps Gear Review



## olakpees (Jun 19, 2012)

I've made several orders with naps some just for orals and some just for injectables. Communication was fast and information was accurate. Customer service was friendly and promptly answered my questions and provided tracking numbers.  I am very satisfied with Napsgear, fast shipping, reliable products and there's not a site out there that can beat their prices. Highly recommend them,  Very satisfied naps customer for life!!!.


----------



## dirtyhadat (Aug 29, 2012)

olakpees said:


> I've made several orders with naps some just for orals and some just for injectables. Communication was fast and information was accurate. Customer service was friendly and promptly answered my questions and provided tracking numbers.  I am very satisfied with Napsgear, fast shipping, reliable products and there's not a site out there that can beat their prices. Highly recommend them,  Very satisfied naps customer for life!!!.



I'm writing to share my experience with Naps Gear, hands down THEY ARE THE BEST!!! Listen I've been a customer a while, have ordered at least 8 different times and all their gear is legit. All except one of my packages came without issue. When in the unfortunate event that one did not make it. I just sent the proper paper work and within 10 DAYS must gear was at my door step. I've tried several different companies from the site GP and Hard core labs to name a couple. Also the PCT and ancillaries are awesome!! As far as I'm concern this site is the only way to go. Trusted from the first order, definitely a customer for life!! I've kept a lot of my gains and prices are very reasonable. These guys are awesome!!!


----------



## BP2000 (Aug 29, 2012)

Your review's don't mean squat.  You both have 1 post here


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 29, 2012)

There are lower prices out there


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 29, 2012)

So is this board open source now?


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 29, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Your review's don't mean squat. You both have 1 post here





LOL in the supplements section too


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 29, 2012)

This is spam
Spam comes from desperate companies/people
Illegal substances from desperate people = bad idea


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 29, 2012)

yea its weird, ive used them, and have been g2g for me, but this worries me


----------



## threat16 (Sep 6, 2012)

Naps is a great place to order gear weather your a beginner or a season vet. Many of the items have long detailed descriptions and dosage ranges for commonly used with that product. Their choices are a wide range and have recently even expanded more. Their gear is legit and works very well. I will admit i was a bit skeptical the first time i ordered from them but then with their great communication and how well they package the products it made me feel a lot better. then when i saw the results from the products i was for sure a long time customer. This a great place to order from and i highly recommend them.


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 6, 2012)

Shouldn't a mod end this thread?


----------



## cantstopkane (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes a mod should end this thread lol


----------



## Liftin@50 (Oct 3, 2013)

I have ordered from naps 4 times in past 2.5 years and sent two friends who have also ordered from naps. We are all very pleased. Stuff sometimes takes a few weeks but it always comes. One time I received one broken item which was quickly and easily replaced without hassle. At first I didnt order GP stuff but now that I have tried it that is all i buy. No complaints here!


----------



## gamma (Oct 6, 2013)

Humm ....paid advertisement maybe !!!


----------



## Liftin@50 (Oct 27, 2013)

NAPS does offer discounts for posting positive reviews but that does not detract from the fact i have made several successful orders with them and will continue to do so quite happily!!!


----------

